# Hands on with Laowa Venus lenses from CP+



## Chaitanya (Mar 24, 2017)

Found this hands on with new Venus lenses by ephotozine. That relay lens and 25mm macro certainly look interesting additions to lineup. 
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/laowa-25mm-2-5-5x-macro--7-5mm--24mm-super-macro-30732


----------



## chrysoberyl (Dec 1, 2017)

*Laowa 25mm f/2.8 2.5-5x Macro lens*

Has anyone heard about availability and IQ?


----------

